# Grand Master Phillip Koeppell coming to Muncie, IN



## IMAA (Oct 10, 2002)

FOR THOSE THAT MAY BE INTERESTED;

WHO:  Grand Master  Phillip Koeppell
When: Nov16, 2002
Where:  YWCA charles street Muncie, Indiana
HOW MUCH:  Kids $20 Adults $40
TIME:  10am-Noon(kids)
           Noon-4pm (adults)

Contact: Cory Ballinger via Email  at  stickfighter27@cs.com  for more info


Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2002)

What system will he be teaching?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 10, 2002)

What is he "Grandmaster" of? and how did he become a "Grandmaster" (i.e. how did he earn such a lofty rank?)


----------



## Kirk (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/Lodge/9295/koeppel.html


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 10, 2002)

While he claims to have put in a few years in training and claims to have studied with some interesting people (Kise who is infamous for his ....shall we say...."generosity" in giving out dan ranks) it's odd I didn't see anything from a legit organization that promoted him to a "Grandmaster"..........the highest rank I saw from a legit group was 8th dan which is not equal to "Granmaster". 
Sorry to be so harsh/blunt but every time I see another "Grandmaster" I get that feeling like when people run their fingers down a chalkboard.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2002)

In some TKD organizations Grandmaster corresponds to 7th degree; in fact being a GM below 10th dan is not uncommon in Korean systems. In Japanese systems it seems to me it's usually the top person only.


----------

